

Tips for Hackathon Success - nateaune
http://appsembler.com/blog/10-tips-for-hackathon-success/
If you've never been to a hackathon, they are typically a 24-48 hour event during which time your team needs to build a working prototype for a product, usually a web or mobile app, but some teams build actual hardware devices. I've been to a lot of these hackathons, and have observed some patterns for what makes for a successful hackathon experience.
======
diggan
The instant chat window must be one of the most annoying things I've seen on a
website currently. Not only do I hear a beep when opening a tab but it also
takes about half of my browser space (netbook). Good content tho, too bad it's
surrounded by bad design decisions.

~~~
nateaune
I've disabled the proactive chat as many found it annoying. Thanks for the
feedback.

